

Show HN: My first painting app - ajani
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/craytin-painting-sketching/id900605668?mt=8

======
HardyLeung
I see that this is very similar to Paper by 53 in several aspects... Is that
what you are trying to compete with? In that case, I wonder the logic of an
upfront price instead of Paper's strategy which is to give you something to
try out... At $4.99 a pop, it is much harder for someone to take the plunge.

~~~
ajani
I do take your point. In fact I'm in the process of writing a small update
with In App Purchases. With this update, it'll be free.

